# Is America so much a bunch of pussies



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

That clown sightings shut down public places?
I'm pretty weirded out by it but Jesus, just shoot them in the face no?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2016)

we are way to connected... imagine the outcry if they didn't close it down. I think this shit has been going on forever.  I a dude in chicagoland,  15 years ago just wouldn't have had the news outlets to recieve it
 only local community's would have known about if


----------



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh Hai there big guy...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Sherri


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2016)

SheriV said:


> That clown sightings shut down public places?
> I'm pretty weirded out by it but Jesus, just shoot them in the face no?



... i'm more fearful of jesus in public than some clown.....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2016)

I suspect its publicity for the new stephen king movie


----------



## SheriV (Oct 5, 2016)

My husband said the same and I'm like..uhhh..what Stephen King movie?


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't think that King is with us anymore, he's on that Big Movie screen in the sky .....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2016)

charley said:


> I don't think that King is with us anymore, he's on that Big Movie screen in the sky .....


----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Zaphod (Oct 8, 2016)

The first or second time someone lights up one of those clowns with a gun will probably be the end of it.


----------



## charley (Oct 8, 2016)

...what's up Zaphod ??


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2016)

lmao at clowns being scary. i find it more disturbing that people have time to put on clown make up and creep around to scare people then invest their time into something more productive


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2016)

charley said:


> ... i'm more fearful of jesus in public than some clown.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 17, 2016)

charley said:


> ...what's up Zaphod ??



Not much.  Just getting ready to purchase some new guns.  Homey the Clown rocks!


----------

